# Floor plans taken from tv



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

source: http://www.laparola.com.br/seriados-e-arquitetura-as-plantas-de-apartamentos-famosos-da-tv
two and a half man









dexter









friends









seinfeld









simpsons









big bang theory









how I met your mother









up movie


----------



## Paper Ninja (Feb 7, 2008)

glaring omission 









http://www.waddilover.com/2012/08/26/frasiers-apartment-floor-plan/


----------



## Kyll.Ing. (Nov 26, 2012)

Please vote... for what? What criteria are we supposed to judge on? Accuracy? Which appears to be the largest? Which show we like the best? Best/worst floor plan?

Actually, the latter is won by Big Bang Theory for me. Look at the plumbing. It's all spread out to the perimeter walls of the building, making it prone to freezing and requiring you to have pipes running everywhere. They have actually spaced the water-requiring rooms as far from each other as possible, giving you all sorts of pipes running back and forth underneath the floors. Contrast the house from Up, where the kitchen and bathroom are located right above another. You only need plumbing in that one corner of the house.

Other than that, though, all the floor plans seem to be very well thought out. Great find!


----------



## pearlprice22 (Nov 12, 2013)

This information provided by you is very constructive for correct planning. I like your work for providing information to the other.


----------

